# First session soon... advice?



## CherryBomb

Hi, everyone! I'm new here. I'm really looking forward to getting a sense of community and, hopefully, helpful advice from the fine folk on this website! 

I have been in a committed relationship with my boyfriend for five years. The first two were utter perfection, things really started barrel-rolling downhill in the third, and we've been suffering from terrible problems for the past two. We are both very much in love and remember how things CAN be between us, so are about to enter couple's therapy to see what we can do.

We have a lot of issues that I'll probably seek advice for on the appropriate threads. Basically, we have sex issues (we had two or so years of passionate, adventurous, FREQUENT sex... then his interest seemed to have disappeared, which he is also seeking help with through individual therapy and medical treatment), we have terrible (verbal) fights on a regular basis (lots of misunderstandings, no agreement, oversensitivity/insensitivity, etc), and we have issues that come with an age gap (I'm 23, he's 35).

Our first couples therapy appointment is next week. I'm wondering what I should be prepared for. What is typically talked about in the first session? Based on your experiences, what should I look out for that may be signs of a "good" or "bad" therapist for us? Anything you can share with me would be helpful!


----------

